# 1987 Panasonic DX4000...just bought it...



## HARPO (May 28, 2020)

I managed to get another DX4000 (_I also have a 1981_) here on Long Island just about 40 miles from my house. It belonged to the woman's late husband, who had passed away seven years earlier and the bike had just sat. As her daughters grew, one hoped it would fit one of them as they got older, as their father had loved the bike and had purchased it brand new.. But, her husband was 6'5'' (I'm 6'), and even with the seat this far down it didn't work out for any of them. So, after sitting and collecting dust and dirt, she figured it was time to let it go. 

She was sad (_and teared up a little_), she said, because when she saw me standing with it, and it reminded her of her husband. A wonderful woman, and we spoke for a while. I promised to take care it, and when I was done, I would send her pictures and she and her daughters were thankful. This bike will be a keeper, and I can't wait to get started. The following photos are as I took it out of my SUV. Oh...and she sold it to me for $160...


----------



## HARPO (May 28, 2020)

...and more...


----------



## HARPO (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Tim s (May 28, 2020)

Nice looking bike Harpo,I can’t wait to see it finished. Tim


----------



## HARPO (May 28, 2020)

Tim s said:


> Nice looking bike Harpo,I can’t wait to see it finished. Tim




Thanks Tim. I'm looking forward to bringing it back and enjoying it the way the original owner did.

I found out on another site that the bike when new was selling for between $450-$500..._in 1987!!_ That's 33 years ago...

fred


----------



## CavemanJoe (May 28, 2020)

Another great deal! You see Huffy 10-speeds going for that now. Plus, it came with at least $10 worth of good old L.I. schmutz! I just picked up a Campy equipped bike reasonable. It changed colors when I hosed it down, and I wound up with a driveway covered with mud!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 6, 2020)

OK...pretty much done. I need to get some touch-up paint to make it look even cleaner. I took it for a quick ride right after I took the photos, and couldn't believe how great it rode. Wow! Worth all the effort to get it to this point. And the tires and tubes are fine, not was I was expecting but what I was hoping for!   How do you like it, @Tim s ?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 6, 2020)

A few more...


----------



## comet (Jun 6, 2020)

I guess they're original, but you gotta get those reflectors off the spokes. Please. Keep them in a drawer somewhere. Beautiful bike. Great clean-up and rebuild as usual.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 6, 2020)

comet said:


> I guess they're original, but you gotta get those reflectors off the spokes. Please. Keep them in a drawer somewhere. Beautiful bike. Great clean-up and rebuild as usual.




I know, lol! They're hiddeous!! I usually remove them AND the front & rear reflectors as I don't ride at night.


----------



## cbustapeck (Jul 30, 2020)

How did you manage to clean off the rubber covers on the brake levers? I have a pair of the same, one year later, and they are so sticky and dirty!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 30, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> How did you manage to clean off the rubber covers on the brake levers? I have a pair of the same, one year later, and they are so sticky and dirty!




I cleaned them with an old tooth brush and Fantastic (took quite a while). Then, after quite a few rubbings of Armorall, they became less and less tacky. Just a hint of tackiness is left...


----------



## sworley (Jul 31, 2020)

Very nice clean up! These old Panasonics ride so nicely and are underrated/undervalued. I had a Panasonic Pro Touring for many years and it rode so nicely. Foolishly I sold it to a friend and his wife rides it almost exclusively - I'll never be able to buy it back now, haha!


----------



## alexander55 (Aug 10, 2020)

Bike looks great.  Nice work on the cleanup.  Wow. Great riding bikes.  I sold this 1988 DX-4000 to a friend just yesterday.


----------



## Tim s (Mar 19, 2021)

Harpo, I just stumbled on this post for the second time, the bike turned out beautifully. Tim


----------

